# My new Lost Valley kids are HERE!!!!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is Finnigan while he was drinking his bottle. He is a teeny little thing!!! One of quads.
























He is soooooo friendly!! And doesn't seem stressed at all.









And little Love Bug, she is taking it a little harder then Finn,


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are really cute.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are pretty Chelsey!! I love Love Bug


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they look very nice

Congrats

So how long does it take for the ink to wash off?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

A couple days, usually longer on yourself


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice kids! Love Bug does look a little stressed-but she and Finnegan are both beautiful!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

How cute and purdy!!!!!!  :greengrin: Congrats Chels! They are beautiful! :clap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh they are soooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrats Chelsey!! They are gorgeous. Love Bug'll calm down soon enough . I don't think that Finn's escusteon could get much higher.... :wahoo:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!!! I am just in love with Finn . Love Bug started coughing and had a little snotty nose, she was breathing quickly too. So I gave her some Naxcel and Vet RX and put a heater by them. She was shivering, sooooo I will have to keep the heater on them to keep them warm at night as they come from a warmer place. Although it only got down to 58 degrees last night...


----------

